# ancora su radeon-dri

## Benve

Apro un nuovo topic sull'argomento, sperando che i nostri santi moderatori non si incacchino  :Rolling Eyes: 

Io ho una ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]

a quanto dice lspci.

La ho configurata seguendo il dri-howto e i vari topic prima.

Il fatto è che le prestazioni non mi hanno mai entusiasmato rispetto a quello che faceva windows.

Fino ad ora ho detto, bhon è xfree-drm che fa schifo. Ma quà e la sento di gente che ha la mia stessa scheda che gioca da dio.

Ora faccio un piccolo sondaggio, che giochi avete provato su una radeon col drm? Con che prestazioni?

Grazie

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova  a far partire glxgears e vedi che output ti da. Quando metteranno a 

posto il mio notebook ti postero' i miei risultati.

----------

## Benve

Grazie.

```
bash-2.05b$ glxgears 

6139 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1227.800 FPS

6503 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1300.600 FPS

6508 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1301.600 FPS

```

reinstallando quake 3 ho notato che l'agp a 4x ha portato a un buon miglioramento

Però nwn non si schioda

----------

## cerri

Sei fortunato.

```
cerri@cerrito cerri $ glxgears

1058 frames in 5.0 seconds = 211.600 FPS

1215 frames in 5.0 seconds = 243.000 FPS

1134 frames in 5.0 seconds = 226.800 FPS
```

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY
```

----------

## xlyz

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Sei fortunato.
> 
> ```
> cerri@cerrito cerri $ glxgears
> 
> ...

 

sicuro di avere l'accelarazione 3d in funzione?

che dice fglrxinfo?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Sei fortunato.
> 
> ```
> cerri@cerrito cerri $ glxgears
> 
> ...

 

Benve e poi ti lamentavi....

----------

## Benve

io mi lamento perchè nwn non va  :Crying or Very sad: 

Preferirei che glxgears mi dasse 900 e che nwn andasse

----------

## koma

Come vi sembra come valori  :Question: 

```
 $ glxgears 

6049 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1209.800 FPS

6427 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1285.400 FPS

6528 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1305.600 FPS

6349 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1269.800 FPS

6277 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1255.400 FPS

6263 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1252.600 FPS

6532 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1306.400 FPS

6470 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1294.000 FPS

```

è una gf4 440 (64mb ddr)

----------

## shev

 *koma wrote:*   

> Come vi sembra come valori [code] $ glxgears 
> 
> [snip]
> 
> è una gf4 440 (64mb ddr)

 

Pessimi  :Razz: 

$ glxgears 

14937 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2987.400 FPS

14886 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2977.200 FPS

14916 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2983.200 FPS

45153 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9030.600 FPS

45654 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9130.800 FPS

45527 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9105.400 FPS

(3 con le rotelle massimizzate e 3 con le rotelle minimizzate)

Però la mia è anche un 440 "da gara"  :Very Happy: 

----------

## koma

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *koma wrote:*   Come vi sembra come valori [code] $ glxgears 
> 
> [snip]
> 
> è una gf4 440 (64mb ddr) 
> ...

 

Adesso nn è che te lo chiedo LO ESIGO il sapere come diamine hai fatto ad avere quei valori

Capì? Anche perchè ogni video games a me va a scatti...

ti preeeego   :Crying or Very sad:  

----------

## koma

```
$ glxgears -info

GL_RENDERER   = GeForce4 MX 440/PCI/SSE2

GL_VERSION    = 1.4.0 NVIDIA 43.63

GL_VENDOR     = NVIDIA Corporation

GL_EXTENSIONS = GL_ARB_imaging GL_ARB_multitexture GL_ARB_point_parameters GL_AR                                

B_texture_compression GL_ARB_texture_cube_map GL_ARB_texture_env_add GL_ARB_text                                

ure_env_combine GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3 GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_ARB_tr                                

anspose_matrix GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object GL_ARB_vertex_program GL_ARB_window_p                                

os GL_S3_s3tc GL_EXT_abgr GL_EXT_bgra GL_EXT_blend_color GL_EXT_blend_minmax GL_                                

EXT_blend_subtract GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array GL_EXT_d                                

raw_range_elements GL_EXT_fog_coord GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays GL_EXT_packed_pixel                                

s GL_EXT_paletted_texture GL_EXT_point_parameters GL_EXT_rescale_normal GL_EXT_s                                

econdary_color GL_EXT_separate_specular_color GL_EXT_shared_texture_palette GL_E                                

XT_stencil_wrap GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc GL_EXT_texture_cube_map GL_EXT_t                                

exture_edge_clamp GL_EXT_texture_env_add GL_EXT_texture_env_combine GL_EXT_textu                                

re_env_dot3 GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic GL_EXT_texture_lod GL_EXT_texture_                                

lod_bias GL_EXT_texture_object GL_EXT_vertex_array GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repea                                

t GL_KTX_buffer_region GL_NV_blend_square GL_NV_fence GL_NV_fog_distance GL_NV_l                                

ight_max_exponent GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil GL_NV_pixel_data_range GL_NV_point_                                

sprite GL_NV_register_combiners GL_NV_texgen_reflection GL_NV_texture_env_combin                                

e4 GL_NV_texture_rectangle GL_NV_vertex_array_range GL_NV_vertex_array_range2 GL                                

_NV_vertex_program GL_NV_vertex_program1_1 GL_NVX_ycrcb GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap                                 

GL_SGIS_multitexture GL_SGIS_texture_lod 

5717 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1143.400 FPS

6261 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1252.200 FPS

6690 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1338.000 FPS
```

 (giusto per pubblico dominio  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## doom.it

Ati Radeon 7500

(01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc radeon RV200 QW [Radeon 7500])

```
giammi@redevil giammi $ glxgears

2956 frames in 5.0 seconds = 591.200 FPS

3040 frames in 5.0 seconds = 608.000 FPS

3037 frames in 5.0 seconds = 607.400 FPS

3042 frames in 5.0 seconds = 608.400 FPS

```

VI sembrano normali / bassi / migliorabili?

(DRM del kernel 2.6.0-test4)[/code]

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Scusate ma il post non era per vedere i valori di una Ati Radeon 7500 Mobile?

----------

## Ruba

=)

```

ruba@srv ruba $ glxgears

17506 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3501.200 FPS

20971 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4194.200 FPS

20959 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4191.800 FPS

20989 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4197.800 FPS

```

----------

## Benve

mi sembra di ricordare che a te koma va bene nwn.

Eppure hai valori poco diversi dai miei. Forse sono i driver per l'ati che non vanno con nwn

----------

## bibi[M]

Penso che un giorno di questi (forse anche oggi, se mi va di muovere le chiappe) me lo prendo 'sto NWN, così ti faccio sapere. D'altronde i giochi portati su linux vanno supportati   :Very Happy: 

Per ora accontentati di glxgears sulla radeon 7500 64 mb DDR:

5528 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1105.600 FPS

7892 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1578.400 FPS

7947 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1589.400 FPS

7874 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1574.800 FPS

7865 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1573.000 FPS

7479 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1495.800 FPS

7480 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1496.000 FPS

Dei fps non mi lamento però le rotelle si vedono davvero male **___** Tipo, boh... lente... non saprei spiegarlo... ad occhio nudo diresti che sono 15-20 per second =P Invece se ci metto sopra una finestra (senza coprire le rotelle, ovviamente) torna tutto normale, l'animazione è fluida e i MILLLLLLLE fps si vedono tutti... mah, non capisco, sarà il window manager  :Razz: 

Finora il gioco che mi ha dato più soddisfazioni è quake 3 che gira benissimo! Ma, oggi come oggi come benchmark è un po' limitato! (ci giocavo bene colla voodoo 3!  :Razz: )

NWN... arivoooooo

PS: ho il dri del kernel 2.6, quello del portage non mi si installa

----------

## doom.it

perchè con la stessa scheda di Bibi, e con gli stessi DRI (kern 2.6) ho valori cosi diversi?

Idee / suggeriementi ?

----------

## cerri

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> sicuro di avere l'accelarazione 3d in funzione?
> 
> che dice fglrxinfo?

 

Al 99% sono sicuro.

Appena mi ridanno il portatile posto.

----------

## Legolas80

Rieccomi dopo aver combinato un casino con il kernel 2.6 e LVM   :Rolling Eyes: 

ATI Radeon 8500 Retail BBA 64MB DDR

```
6902 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1380.400 FPS

7304 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1460.800 FPS

7402 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1480.400 FPS

7303 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1460.600 FPS
```

Effettivamente vedendo gli altri i miei mi sembrano un pò bassini... però io utilizzo i driver xfree-drm e non quelli ati.

----------

## Benve

Ci sono miglioramenti col drm del 2.6 rispetto a quello da installare per il 2.4?

Come ti va Legolas nwn?

----------

## Legolas80

A dire il vero con il 2.6 non sono riuscito ancora a fare andare il drm... ma non ci ho perso molto tempo.

Spero di avere un pò di tempo per provare nei prossimi giorni   :Wink: 

----------

## bsolar

Con una GeForce4 Ti 4800-SE:

```
34391 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6878.200 FPS

34387 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6877.400 FPS

34338 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6867.600 FPS

34392 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6878.400 FPS

34402 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6880.400 FPS

```

Però a 16BPP. A 24 praticamente dimezzano...

----------

## Benve

Senza aprire un nuovo topic posto quì.

Saluto tutti, domattina parto per Londra. Ma non cantate vittoria troppo presto, tra una settimana torno sulla mia Gentoo.

Ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Senza aprire un nuovo topic posto quì.
> 
> Saluto tutti, domattina parto per Londra. Ma non cantate vittoria troppo presto, tra una settimana torno sulla mia Gentoo.
> 
> Ciao

 

Be allora buon viaggio.

----------

## cerri

Non tornare!!! Fossi in te io lo farei... /me invidioso.

----------

## Sparker

Se non ricordo male, con slackware 9.0 e RadeonVIVO 64Mb mi faceva sugli 800

(ora il 9500 mi fà 2700  :Sad:  , con i driver della serie 2.9.x faceva 3500...)

----------

## Legolas80

Qualcuno mi sa dire i miglioramenti (in termini di fps) che si hanno passando dai driver di xfree a quelli di ati?

----------

## cerri

Come promesso a xlyz:

```
cerri@cerrito cerri $ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

disabling TCL support

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.2

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Radeon 20020611 AGP 1x x86/MMX/SSE NO-TCL

OpenGL version string: 1.2 Mesa 4.0.4

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture,

    GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract,

    GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_convolution, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array,

    GL_EXT_histogram, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_polygon_offset,

    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_texture3D,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic,

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_vertex_array,

    GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_MESA_window_pos,

    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_SGI_color_matrix,

    GL_SGI_color_table, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x26 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x27 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2a 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2b 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2c 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2d 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2e 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2f 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x30 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x31 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x32 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

cerri@cerrito cerri $ glxgears -info

disabling TCL support

GL_RENDERER   = Mesa DRI Radeon 20020611 AGP 1x x86/MMX/SSE NO-TCL

GL_VERSION    = 1.2 Mesa 4.0.4

GL_VENDOR     = Tungsten Graphics, Inc.

GL_EXTENSIONS = GL_ARB_imaging GL_ARB_multisample GL_ARB_multitexture GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp GL_ARB_texture_compression GL_ARB_texture_env_add GL_ARB_texture_env_combine GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3 GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_ARB_transpose_matrix GL_EXT_abgr GL_EXT_bgra GL_EXT_blend_color GL_EXT_blend_logic_op GL_EXT_blend_minmax GL_EXT_blend_subtract GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint GL_EXT_convolution GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array GL_EXT_histogram GL_EXT_packed_pixels GL_EXT_polygon_offset GL_EXT_rescale_normal GL_EXT_secondary_color GL_EXT_texture3D GL_EXT_texture_env_add GL_EXT_texture_env_combine GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3 GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic GL_EXT_texture_object GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias GL_EXT_vertex_array GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_MESA_window_pos GL_NV_blend_square GL_NV_texgen_reflection GL_SGI_color_matrix GL_SGI_color_table GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp

1929 frames in 5.0 seconds = 385.800 FPS

2336 frames in 5.0 seconds = 467.200 FPS

```

----------

## xchris

riuscissi io a far andare sto benedetto dri sulla mia radeon... :S

il problema e' il chipset non supportato dalla 2.4.x (e' un e7505)

la 2.6 lo supporta ma per il momento vorrei un kernel + stabile (anche perche' il 3d e' solo uno sfizio per quello che mi serve)

Ho trovato una patch per il 2.4.20 ma non risolve  :Sad: 

da dmesg

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 1919M

agpgart: unsupported bridge

agpgart: no supported devices found

pazienza..(per il momento)

ciao

----------

## cerri

Che notebook usi?

----------

## xchris

veramente e' un dual Xeon  :Very Happy: 

il chipset e' Intel E7505

ciao

----------

## cerri

ARGH!

Essendo Radeon chissa' perche' mi ero immaginato che fosse stato un notebook...

----------

## xchris

questa wks e' stata presa esclusivamente per compilare,compilare,compilare  :Smile: 

la radeon 8500 (o da quelle parti) mi serve giusto per leggere la posta o per tutte le applicazioni standard (no giochi,3d,etc) sotto X  (pero' ero curioso di vedere...)

effettivamente il portatile (p4 2.2ghz ha una radeon mobiity)

ciao

----------

## xlyz

 *Quote:*   

> OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc.
> 
> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Radeon 20020611 AGP 1x x86/MMX/SSE NO-TCL
> 
> OpenGL version string: 1.2 Mesa 4.0.4
> ...

 

driver dri del 2002? magari è solo una questione di età   :Razz: 

----------

## cerri

Questo e' quello che passa casa  :Wink: 

----------

## Benve

Ciao a tutti, sono tornato. Riprendo da dove avevo lacsiato.

In questa settimana qualcuno ha provato nwn con una ati e il drm?

----------

## zoto

Anch'io ho un grossissimo problema con il mio portatile e la scheda video che è sopra... nwn ovviamente non funziona!

La mia è un ATI Radeon Mobility IGP 320M (su un portatile) e cercando sul forum ho trovato altri con il mio stesso problema e il tuo immagino, anche se le schede video non sono dello stesso modello:

prova ad andare qui:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=47858&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=radeon+mobility+igp320m

Non mi sembra abbiano risolto ancora nulla, ma la cosa si evolve e prima o poi...

Lk

----------

## Benve

ma li proprio non va l'accellerazione. A me va (vedi post sopra)

----------

## bibi[M]

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti, sono tornato. Riprendo da dove avevo lacsiato.
> 
> In questa settimana qualcuno ha provato nwn con una ati e il drm?

 

Io ho accantonato l'idea (per il momento) quando ho saputo che per installarlo bisogna scaricare 1.2GB di roba ^_^U Ho un 56k...

Installarlo da windows non mi va :/

----------

## Legolas80

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Radeon 20020611 AGP 1x x86/MMX/SSE NO-TCL
> 
> 

 

Se la scheda madre lo permette potresti aumentare la velocità della porta AGP.

----------

## Benve

Caspita! Ci sono due aggiornamenti sul mio povero nwn (lo so che siete curiosi   :Laughing:  )

1. Mi sono accorto che tenevo xfree a 16 bit. A 24 le prestazioni scendono a 200 fps con glxgears (invece dei 1300 fps dei 16 bit)

2 Ho compilato il kernel 2.6.0-test5 configurandolo un po meglio di come avevo fatto prima.

glxgears con xfree a 24 bit:

```
3246 frames in 5.0 seconds = 649.200 FPS

3504 frames in 5.0 seconds = 700.800 FPS

3506 frames in 5.0 seconds = 701.200 FPS

```

e nwn funziona!!! (a 24 bit) non è una scheggia ma è giocabile

EDITATO: prima (2 Ho compilato il kernel 2.6.0-test5 configurandolo un po meglio di come avevo fatto prima.

glxgears con xfree a 16 bit: ) mi ero sbagliatoLast edited by Benve on Wed Sep 24, 2003 2:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## darksides

 *bibi[M] wrote:*   

>  *Benve wrote:*   Ciao a tutti, sono tornato. Riprendo da dove avevo lacsiato.
> 
> In questa settimana qualcuno ha provato nwn con una ati e il drm? 
> 
> Io ho accantonato l'idea (per il momento) quando ho saputo che per installarlo bisogna scaricare 1.2GB di roba ^_^U Ho un 56k...
> ...

 

potresti le directory create su una installazione per windows.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok ora che mi e' tornato il portatile e dopo che bsolar mi ha aiutato a

mettere a posto il glx posto i risultati di glxgears della mia ATI 

Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500] 

```
2949 frames in 5.0 seconds = 589.800 FPS

3069 frames in 5.0 seconds = 613.800 FPS

3092 frames in 5.0 seconds = 618.400 FPS 

3093 frames in 5.0 seconds = 618.600 FPS 

3093 frames in 5.0 seconds = 618.600 FPS 
```

----------

## zoto

Infatti a me non va l'accelerazione... se faccio partire glxgears mi appare

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

1077 frames in 5.0 seconds = 215.400 FPS

1386 frames in 5.0 seconds = 277.200 FPS

1385 frames in 5.0 seconds = 277.000 FPS

1467 frames in 5.0 seconds = 293.400 FPS

1386 frames in 5.0 seconds = 277.200 FPS

1304 frames in 5.0 seconds = 260.800 FPS

ma non mi risulta sia stato risolto il problema.

Lk

----------

